# Got Bite work? New PSA/Bite sport group in Nicolaus, CA



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you want to train to a higher level? My group is ready to grow. Training is Sunday afternoons to give those of us that like to go to church time to do so. If interested or want more details, let me know.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from training last night. This is such a fun group with some great people and dogs. 
My wife getting some OB in. 





This is Kimbers first time on a hidden sleeve. She is working 100% independent of me. I'm completely away and hidden. 



Kimber getting some bungee work.





Xander getting some bites in too.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool pics! Your dogs look great - I still love Xander's mask.  There's a new PSA club that just started near me that I'm considering checking out. Any thoughts on how it compares to IPO?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome pics!! This is very cool. Can you PM me if you know of a good PSA club in Denver? I've been wanting to get back into dogsports with my old boy Einstein but don't want to do IPO anymore. Thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

osito23 said:


> Cool pics! Your dogs look great - I still love Xander's mask.  There's a new PSA club that just started near me that I'm considering checking out. Any thoughts on how it compares to IPO?



It is completely different than IPO. Can you do both? Sure, but many of the exercises do not transfer over. I would also be careful how and when you go about titling. How you train will also have a huge effect on this.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Awesome pics!! This is very cool. Can you PM me if you know of a good PSA club in Denver? I've been wanting to get back into dogsports with my old boy Einstein but don't want to do IPO anymore. Thanks!



I heard something recently, but can't remember who was doing it. Let me look into it and get back to you. Next time I'm in Denver, we need to get together. One of my y wifes best friends lives in Denver and I think it might be time for a visit.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I heard something recently, but can't remember who was doing it. Let me look into it and get back to you. Next time I'm in Denver, we need to get together. One of my y wifes best friends lives in Denver and I think it might be time for a visit.


Oh for sure man, PM me whenever you guys are getting ready to come visit our humble town


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are some great pics!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

best wishes with the new club!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Jane! I'm really excited about it. There is a ton of potential already in this group and we just got it started.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! 
We are working on getting more photo's and video to really show what we are about. This group is growing like wildfire. I love it!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love seeing GSDs involved in PSA!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This group is growing and in the right direction. Anyone interested in checking us out, just let me know.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a few pictures from last night. 

Kimber and I getting ready for some protection. 


Kimber's first car guard


Working another decoy



And another decoy


Not a bad grip



The driver wouldn't get out of the vehicle, so I sent Kimber in. 




I love my little girl :wub:



My wife and Xander working some B&H's


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol, the first picture I was thinking "Who sacrifices their interior for the training?" Ah, its a scrap, never mind. Everything's looking good Jeremy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha thanks! Yeah it's just a POS from a junk yard.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting your pictures!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks ?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Killing me that I'm in SoCal, I really want go try PSA with my new pup but there doesn't seem to be anything down here boo!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Killing me that I'm in SoCal, I really want go try PSA with my new pup but there doesn't seem to be anything down here boo!



There is a PSA decoy camp this weekend in NorCal. I believe there are a few decoys coming up for it. So soon I would guess something will be starting.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great photos! (And work!)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

No offense, but all the photo's look a lot like Sport Work and not real PP.

Feel free to critique our videos; 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6f81gvlfCE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDV30QHDyVs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNJ-IlsEQk


Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

PSA/ Bite SPORT group. Hint, hint,,,,,,,


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

My bad, I thought it was suggesting real life work.

My apologies

Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this was only part of what they do. They probably have fire extinguishers and garages too.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, sure they do......and shotguns too!

That was funny though!

Kim


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Pirates Lair said:


> LOL, sure they do......and shotguns too!
> 
> That was funny though!
> 
> Kim


Not quite sure what was so funny.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Pirates Lair. Just watched a bunch of your videos. Very cool!

Mycrobrarcr... good luck with the club.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashley_M said:


> Not quite sure what was so funny.


I was kidding around and Pirates Lair laughed about it. If you watch his videos, you'll get it.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad somebody got it! I was about to leave to the "Off Leash Park" all upset . 

Folks, I'm not here to bash or trash talk anyone. 

I am one of the few that truly believes "it is always about the dog" , not you, or me or egos..... just the dog.

Stay Safe and have fun with you dog(s) 

I'm outta here



Mr. Kim Moore


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Karin

Kim


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Pirates Lair said:


> Folks, I'm not here to bash or trash talk anyone.
> 
> I am one of the few that truly believes "it is always about the dog" , not you, or me or egos..... just the dog.




I'm all about the dogs as well. The way I see it, is that there is no point in talking trash. My dogs and training speak for themselves. I post videos and pictures of what we will show and I post open training and trials I will be at all the time. People are more than welcome to come see what I'm about in person. We do a lot more than what I post videos or pictures of. Some things in training are better left to those that are there.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are some of my kiddos, they have both made huge improvements with the club.  


























We've been able to bring quite a bit of confidence out of my sensitive boy


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

As usual awesome videos Pirate!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We've been working Kimber hard lately, so we decided just to let her have some fun. No pressure, just play bites and a search.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha, an outhouse! What a cra,,,,, . Thats a little too obvious. Nevermind. Did he give her a bite at the top of that wall Jeremy, or did she come all the way over for it?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Jeremy, when you said Kimber was working without you, what did you mean by that? (in the beginning of the thread) Not to be ignorant.. well.. ok I am in this sport, lol.. but do you mean that she was just making her own biting decisions or were you just out of sight? Did you give any commands out of site or was it all her?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, an outhouse! What a cra,,,,, . Thats a little too obvious. Nevermind. Did he give her a bite at the top of that wall Jeremy, or did she come all the way over for it?


The porta potty was actually a little difficult for her. I sent her from the other side of the field, the decoy hid and I sent her on an open search and. There was blinds, jumps tunnels cars and things. She didn't know where he was. Neither did I. She did well. Never quit. 

This was her first attempt at the wall to a decoy. She didn't hit it right and needed a little help on this one. Here is a video of her learning the wall from about a year ago. 
http://youtu.be/LMjj0XzQ-uM





wyoung2153 said:


> Hey Jeremy, when you said Kimber was working without you, what did you mean by that? (in the beginning of the thread) Not to be ignorant.. well.. ok I am in this sport, lol.. but do you mean that she was just making her own biting decisions or were you just out of sight? Did you give any commands out of site or was it all her?



By working independent of me, I mean she is making he own decisions to bite or not based on the threat of the decoys. By doing this, she is learning to decipher on her own what is a threat or not, what is the most dangerous threat, as well as building her confidence to work decoys without any help/support from handler. All I do is hook her up and leave. Like in my truck and drive away leave.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> By working independent of me, I mean she is making he own decisions to bite or not based on the threat of the decoys. By doing this, she is learning to decipher on her own what is a threat or not, what is the most dangerous threat, as well as building her confidence to work decoys without any help/support from handler. All I do is hook her up and leave. Like in my truck and drive away leave.


 That's what I thought you meant but wasn't sure. How do you make corrections in that scenario? Or do you not?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wyoung2153 said:


> That's what I thought you meant but wasn't sure. How do you make corrections in that scenario? Or do you not?



There are no corrections in that scenario. Good decoys will bring out the dog in the appropriate manner and get the dog to do what is needed. A strong dog makes this process very easy. 

When are you and your hubby coming to visit us? It's much easier for you to see in person than it is to explain in detail. A lot if this, gets into the "we don't take/post videos of this stuff" territory.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well this isn't what I had in mind. It's a good thing my wife keeps the important parts tucked away in her purse


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Rut Ro!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Well this isn't what I had in mind. It's a good thing my wife keeps the important parts tucked away in her purse


Wallet and credit cards??


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Wallet and credit cards??



Lol, no my testicles


----------

